# help please sexing corn snake hatchlings



## zoe-marie (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi I have 3 corn snakes and they was sold to me unsexed I have called round many places and no one will sex them for me not even my vet until they are at least 18months old? does any one know who or where can sex them younger please? hagrid is 5 month, hermione and harry are just over 3 months


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

The reason why people are less willing to sex young snakes is the method used is called "popping" and if not done correctly can lead to permanent damage. 

Is there a reason why you need them sexed this early on? If you are intending to breed then they have a long while to go and waiting a couple more months is surely the best thing for the snake.


----------



## zoe-marie (Oct 25, 2011)

Not planning on breeding them all 3 live together in same housing and 2 of them look very similar tail wise the other looks bit different so am assuming that I have 1 of 1 sex and 2 of the opposite? Some one told me if you have 2 males and 1 female when they mature the males will get a bit rough with each other? I have no clue as to what sex they are and now just a little concerned cos what some one said. Seem to get mixed messages about housing snakes together but when we got them the person said its fine to keep them together.


----------



## zoe-marie (Oct 25, 2011)

WE are fairly new to The snake keeping world, they are actually My little boys he adores them. I wouldn't want any harm to come to them at all so welcome advice, we did reading up and asked lots of questions when we got them then some one said if you have 2 males its not good so now just a bit concerned that's all. Would rather ask and sound stupid than to not ask or be sure and something bad happen.


----------



## beaniebopps (Oct 4, 2009)

They should all be housed seperately ideally. I won't go into all the details but if you have a look on here - search 'cohabiting' or 'housing snakes together' you will find countless threads on the topic. Personally I advise you to house them all individually regardless of sex.

1) If ones sick / got runny poo / parasites you will have difficulty telling which one and they could pass it on to each other

2) If theres a male and a female the male will breed with the female when she is too young and immature, which can essentially endanger her life through becoming egg-bound if not simply drain her resources

3) You will have to feed them seperately to avoid two snakes latching onto a mouse at once, ending in one of the snakes dying.

4) There is always a chance, although small, of cannabalism. It does happen.

5) There will be competition for the best spots of the viv and they can't all fit at the place with the exact right temperature etc. Snakes do not 'cuddle' together, they compete.


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

^^^^^^^^

Good advice from beanie.


----------



## zoe-marie (Oct 25, 2011)

They are all fed completely seperate never fed in same tank feed them in small tanks there are 4 hides vines branches everything. WE did have them in a plastic tank inside our viv but they are now in the viv as use to put them in there when cleaning out their smaller 1 and they like climbing the branches and feed really well so thought as they are not stressed would let them have more space. They are always coiled up together when sleeping my viv is 4ft by 2ft by 2ft but they are never seperate ends of eache other. But will read up more on housing and if I have to seperate them then I will. All of them are well fed they have 1 small fuzzy every 5 days . Will def be reading up more now wish I found this web site ages ago


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

zoe-marie said:


> Will def be reading up more now wish I found this web site ages ago


Don't worry, when I joined the site I thought I knew a lot, turns out I didn't and ever since then have been lapping up the info. But yes It is advisable to read up on co-habiting and make your decision based on what is best for the snakes.


----------



## zoe-marie (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank-you all for your help and advice much appreciated.


----------

